# ScarZone Acne Cream



## jewele (Jan 8, 2007)

I searched and did not see anything on this product. But I found it the other day at Rite-Aid and think it's great:rockwoot: . It's called Scar Zone A and is an acne treatment and ance scar cream. I had a few brand new ance scars and one pimple. The first night I used it the scars were less red, and my pimple was way smaller. I have been putting it on twice a day for about 4 days now and my face is looking better and better. My scars are diminishing. It was a bit drying on my pimple but it is gone now. I also felt one coming up on my face and used the cream and it was gone the next day. It only cost me $6!!! Good Stuff!!!

*UPDATE* Well I still use this stuff because unfortunately I still get pimples. But I like it. It seems to bring the gook to the surface quickly, and fades the red a little bit. I still suggest it.


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 8, 2007)

wow. sounds like a great product. have you used it under your makeup and is it noticeable?


----------



## jewele (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes, I put it on in the morning under my makeup and at night before moisturizing. This has been working great for me!!


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for the info. It would be great if you could write a review about it for our Product Review section.


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 9, 2007)

jewele...is this the one you're talking about? i found it on drugstore.com

http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=152381&amp;catid=13549&amp;trx=PLST-0-SEARCH&amp;trxp1=13549&amp;trxp2=152381&amp;trxp3=1&amp;trxp4=0&amp;btrx=BUY-PLST-0-SEARCH


----------



## jewele (Jan 9, 2007)

You got it girl!!! So far I love this stuff. Out of all the little tubes of acne treatment I have gotten over the years this stuff is great


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 9, 2007)

awesome...i'm gonna run to Longs after work today and get it. i hope they have it there...or else i'll have to order it from drugstore.com....and wait for delivery. i hate waiting............................


----------



## LVA (Jan 9, 2007)

I've seen this @ my local drugstore .. but didn't think it'd work. thanx for lettin us know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SkySapphire (Jan 11, 2007)

This sounds great! I'll have to look for it the next time I'm at a drugstore.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks for the info! it also got great reviews on drugstore.com. i'm heading to target tonight and will definitely check it out! thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 15, 2007)

okay, i got some tonight (for $10) and obviously i can't see restuls now, but holy shit, did it make my skin sooo soft. i put it everywhere with a cotton ball.


----------



## Insung (Jan 16, 2007)

Thank for the info.


----------



## Femme*Noir (Jan 16, 2007)

wow..thanks for sharing

let us know how it goes as time passes


----------



## Dubsbelle (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey guys!

I have not seen this in any of my shoppers drug marts or walmarts??

I may have to order online. I've seen 2 different kinds (1 from Ebay and 1 from drugstore.com.) Does anyone know which is more effective or if these are the same thing? Which should I get? THANKS!!

DRUGSTORE.COM'S: Sudden Change Scar Zone A, Acne Treatment + Acne Scar Diminishing Cream 

OR

EBAY: SCAR-ZONE Sudden Change Scar Reducer


----------



## LVA (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm using the green one right now. Can't tell u which is more effective since my Rite-Aid only sells the green one .. and i've only just used it once ...


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 17, 2007)

shit. i have the blue one. i didn't even see the green one was the only one for acne. i need to buy the green one now.


----------



## cricket!!! (Jan 15, 2008)

I am a guy...

I just hope this work... i went to Eckerd for blackhead strips and found this so got both.

ohh well.. if this doesnt work i always have a chainsaw to cut off my pimples


----------



## Tangaroo (Jan 27, 2008)

I've used regular Scar Zone (the blue one) in the past, and just found the acne one on ebay. I got a good deal, but I had a question about the texture: can you please confirm that it has a light, watery consistency? Also, I have these little sharp things in them, like plastic rods! Isn't that weird - I'm hoping I don't have expired cream, there doesn't seem to be an expiration date on this.


----------



## jewele (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm using the green one, and there is those little rods in mine also. I just wipe them off. I am still using this everyday before moisturizing and makeup, and at night. Latley I have just been using Cetaphil cleanser, witchhazel to tone, scarzone, and Garnier Nutrionisste Daily Regenerating Lotion with SPF15. My skin has been great lateley. I haven't broken out in two weeks, and my skin has a better glow to it.


----------

